# Alliterative Accolades...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Alliteration can be facile & misleading but it does grab the attention.

Can TC members sum up a composer - or at least give their opinion of the composer - in a pithy alliterative phrase? A word-game to test your wits?

My offering: Lithe & Lyrical Lully...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bach - bright, brilliant, baroque.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Wonderful wild and woolly Wolfgang!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Wonderful wild and woolly Wolfgang!


The last epithets I'd have chosen (well, apart from the first) - but there you go! 

Bold, buccaneering, blokey Beethoven.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Big and bold battering Beethoven!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ravishing Ravel
Elegiac Elgar
Bang Bash Bump Bartok!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Dreamy Debussy.....


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Enigmatic Elgar...


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Ditto-dubbed Ditters von Dittersdorf


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Calm Catchy Country Copland


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Vibrant Vivaldi


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Rowdy Relaxing Ralph (Vaughan Williams)

Smashing Shostakovich

Meticulous & Musky Mahler

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sharply Shunned Schoenberg


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Tcharmingly Tchuneful Tchaikovsky


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Tcharmingly Tchuneful Tchaikovsky


lol

Tcheerfully Tchef-d'oeuvring Tcherepnin


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Magnificent, marvellous, mesmerising, miraculous, moving, magical, masterful Mendelssohn

too many?


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

Sho'-nuf sonorous Suk


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Hummable Hummel.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Heroic, harmonious, heavenly Handel.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Transubstantiating Tallis

(Are you allowed to turn transubstantiation into a verb.......No!?!)

Ok
Transcendent Tallis


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

heavenly horoscopical Holst

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Grand Gargantuan Gustav (Mahler)
Ontological Ornithological Olivier (Messiaen)


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Humble holy hearty Wagner...oh wait! That's wrong somewhere....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Humble holy hearty Wagner...oh wait! That's wrong somewhere....


Should be Hildegard?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Rambunctious, rowdy, rugged Roussel .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

MagneticGhost said:


> Transubstantiating Tallis
> 
> (Are you allowed to turn transubstantiation into a verb.......No!?!)
> 
> ...


Or Tights-wearing Tallis. Along with the Blue-Byrd of Beatification.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

That arrogant, argumentative, arriviste Arriaga. History claims he was a nice guy, but...


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Screwy, stunning, startling, stupendous, sweet Schumann.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

sensuous soul-elevating supercomposer Scriabin


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

delectable diamond-studded Dowland
&
playful pearl-noted *perfect* Purcell.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In deference to Siegendeslicht -

Wondrous, wilful, weltering, Wotanic Wagner ... or should that be vehement, valiant, Valkyric Vagner


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> Magnificent, marvellous, mesmerising, miraculous, moving, magical, masterful Mendelssohn
> 
> too many?


For Felix? It's never too many! 

Anyways, a lot of my favourites have been mentioned already, but I'm going to add:

Fresh, flawless, fascinating Faure.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Captivating, conceited, cultivated, colorful, cavalier Cherubini.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Modest Modest Mussorgsky


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Marvellous Mendelssohn.
Bubbly Boccherini.
Pious Palestrina.
Billowing Beethoven.
Sinewy Swinging Syncopated Stravinsky.
Inventive Innovative Imaginative Ives.
Pentatonic Puccini (well, in Turandot he was!)
Perilous Penderecki.
Searing Scorching Solar Sculthorpe.
Corralling Copland.
Brutal Brittle Brilliant Bernstein.
Ribald Rambunctious Rowdy Rossini.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

More where that came from!

Sauntering Satie. (I often think of Satie's piano music as perfect for walking!)
Shattered Schnittke.
Burnished Brahms.
Prickly Prokofiev.
Lustful but Lofty Liszt.
Voltaic Varese.
Polished Poulenc.
Mischievous Milhaud.
Zesty Zemlinsky.
Moravian Martinu.
Wistful Walton.
Harrowing Henze.
Wotanesque Wagner.


----------

